# Hey 👋 sorry to bother you



## Stefani (8 mo ago)

View attachment 892801
Just noticed a strange mark on my Yorkies belly 😩 do you think it’s something to be worried about is anyone else had something similar?
Very worried!
Thank you 🙏


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nothing shows on that attachment for me.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Is Yorkie the name of your Golden Retriever?


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> Is Yorkie the name of your Golden Retriever?


Doubt it. This is the "Other Pets" section of the forum, JerseyChris.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I see nothing either. The link just takes me to the Other Pets main feed.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Clearly it's a hoax.....there is no such thing as "other pets" !!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> Clearly it's a hoax.....there is no such thing as "other pets" !!


Abby showing you what she thinks of that:










🤣


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Abby showing you what she thinks of that:
> 
> View attachment 892803
> 
> ...


I love Abby! She's an honorary golden in my book.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FurdogDad said:


> Clearly it's a hoax.....there is no such thing as "other pets" !!



There is an "Other Pets" section on the Forum-

Other Pets | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)

There are quite a few members with various breeds of dogs besides Goldens. 
Some have cats, chickens, horses, etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stefani said:


> View attachment 892801
> Just noticed a strange mark on my Yorkies belly 😩 do you think it’s something to be worried about is anyone else had something similar?
> Very worried!
> Thank you 🙏



Welcome!

Your attachment takes you to the Other Pets section, no picture is attached. 

If you have concerns about the mark on your Yorkie, I'd contact your Vet. 

If you do a search using Google or any other Search engine, there are several Yorkie Dog Forums that come up, you may find more information on a Forum specifically for Yorkies.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That was meant jokingly... .I realize there are other types of animals........I even like some of them. Just not as much as furdogs......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> That was meant jokingly... .I realize there are other types of animals........I even like some of them. Just not as much as furdogs......


I knew you were joking! I think Abby’s frowning face is hilarious — she’s a perfectly happy dog — so I like to share it.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

A Stefani is a bot
B Bots don't have Yorkies
C Boxers Rule


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

Other pets? What other pets?


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> I knew you were joking! I think Abby’s frowning face is hilarious — she’s a perfectly happy dog — so I like to share it.



I didn't think she was frowning, I thought she was trying to do a "golden" impression


----------

